# Wild camping on the AI Doncaster



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have to take my van in to Doncaster for some goodies to be added. anyone know of a wild camping spot or camping site in that area?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi flyboy,

try - www.wildcamping.co.uk

I wouldn't recommend wildcamping ON the A1 though, bit dodgy....

pete.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete,

Had a look at the link but nothing where I need to be. I know there are some big lay-by's where the road has been straightened and a lot of trucks use them for over nights. I might just try one.


----------

